# My version



## cszmachinist (May 31, 2017)

I always used cream cheese but didn't like the mess on the grill. Tonight I used jalapeño string cheese. Cut in half with a dove breast laid on top wrapped in maple bacon. Yummo













20170531_182129.jpg



__ cszmachinist
__ May 31, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 1, 2017)

CSZM, sounds like a great idea for an ABT!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow, that looks amazing!

Great work!

Al


----------

